# National Anthem



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

I found this song [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCXJ9GxNVDo]Nuestro Himno by Somos Americanos[/ame]

From the comments the biggest issue is that it was translated to spanish. I checked around for several posting on that song and found the same. 

Does it bother people to hear it in other languages?


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 7, 2008)

Well obviously I don't feel the same about it because its not my National Anthem, but I would never have a problem if someone translated our national anthem. Its just not an issue.... I don't get why people are upset about this.... I can't get my head around the issue :dunno

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Well obviously I don't feel the same about it because its not my National Anthem, but I would never have a problem if someone translated our national anthem. Its just not an issue.... I don't get why people are upset about this.... I can't get my head around the issue :dunno
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny




Neither can I.


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL at least its not only me then. I mean, if I saw someone performing God Save the Queen in another language I don't think I would bat an eye lid. Its not an issue..... weird that people get so uptight about a song. Both our countries have such a diverse culture, especially as America is made up largely of immigrants it seems even more appropriate.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

*I would love to find it in other languages. I might have to search for it.*


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 7, 2008)

To be honest, I think most British people will agree our National Anthem is a bit lacking... its kinda plain. LOL. I much prefer Rule Britannia, or Jerusalem, even though its religious.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

Not sure I have ever heard your national anthem. I know I get chills when I hear ours.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 7, 2008)

It would be weird hearing O Canada in a diffrent language, but it wouldnt bother me that much.. just a bit.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 7, 2008)

*O Canada!*
* Terre de nos aÃ¯eux,
Ton front est ceint de fleurons glorieux.*
*Car ton bras sait porter l'Ã©pÃ©e,
Il sait porter la croix.*
*Ton histoire est une Ã©popÃ©e,
Des plus brillants exploits.*
*Et ta valeur, de foi trempÃ©e,
ProtÃ©gera nos foyers et nos droits.*
*ProtÃ©gera nos foyers et nos droits*

I sing "O Canada" in both languages, English and French easily. Considering the original composer of the music was Calixa Lavallee (Quebecois priest), to an english poem, it works well. I believe it has been sung in a number of our Aboriginal languages: 
http://www.uofaweb.ualberta.ca/education/news.cfm?story=56856


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 7, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> To be honest, I think most British people will agree our National Anthem is a bit lacking... its kinda plain. LOL. I much prefer Rule Britannia, or Jerusalem, even though its religious.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny




Urgh - I hate the English national anthem. "God save the Queen".:? I don't even like old Lizzie that much! Not enough to sing a song about her anyway.

Personally I prefer Scotland's national anthem; Flower of Scotland.


Also - I _love _the song Jerusalem and always though it would be a way better national anthem for England, until I found out that the song basically slags us off as a country. Probably not the best for a national anthem.Ha ha!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *O Canada!*
> *Terre de nos aÃ¯eux,
> Ton front est ceint de fleurons glorieux.*
> *Car ton bras sait porter l'Ã©pÃ©e,
> ...


Hehe... Brings back so many memories Is it common for you guys to sing it half half? Like one part english, and the other french? i was always curious about that. Lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 7, 2008)

We usually sang it half and half in school. I think it seems to be a tossup between the two, most of the time.

I'll sing it in French sometimes for fun... I love how the different words tell a slightly different view on our history


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

That's cool. I wish more Quebecers would be that understanding towards having two national languages. But anyway, that's another topic


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 8, 2008)

We've officially got two national anthems, God Save the Queen and God Defend New Zealand, but no one ever sings the queen one. I agree that it's stupid haha!

Mostly we sang God Defend New Zealand in maori at school, so very used to hearing our anthem in another language. I don't speak maori except for a few words, but know the maori version much better than the english.

English Version 

God of Nations at Thy feet,
In the bonds of love we meet,
Hear our voices, we entreat,
God defend our free land.
Guard Pacific's triple star
From the shafts of strife and war,
Make her praises heard afar,
God defend New Zealand. 
Men of every creed and race,
Gather here before Thy face,
Asking Thee to bless this place,
God defend our free land.
From dissension, envy, hate,
And corruption guard our state,
Make our country good and great,
God defend New Zealand. 
Peace, not war, shall be our boast,
But, should foes assail our coast,
Make us then a mighty host,
God defend our free land.
Lord of battles in Thy might,
Put our enemies to flight,
Let our cause be just and right,
God defend New Zealand. 
Let our love for Thee increase,
May Thy blessings never cease,
Give us plenty, give us peace,
God defend our free land.
From dishonour and from shame,
Guard our country's spotless name,
Crown her with immortal fame,
God defend New Zealand. 
May our mountains ever be
Freedom's ramparts on the sea,
Make us faithful unto Thee,
God defend our free land.
Guide her in the nations' van,
Preaching love and truth to man,
Working out Thy glorious plan,
God defend New Zealand.


MÄori Version 

E IhowÄ Atua,
O ngÄ iwi mÄtou rÄ
Äta whakarangona;
Me aroha noa
Kia hua ko te pai;
Kia tau tÅ atawhai;
Manaakitia mai
Aotearoa 
Åna mano tÄngata
Kiri whero, kiri mÄ,
Iwi MÄori, PÄkehÄ,
RÅ«peke katoa,
Nei ka tono ko ngÄ hÄ
MÄu e whakaahu kÄ,
Kia ora mÄrire
Aotearoa 
TÅna mana kia tÅ«!
TÅna kaha kia Å«;
TÅna rongo hei pakÅ«
Ki te ao katoa
Aua rawa ngÄ whawhai
NgÄ tutÅ« e tata mai;
Kia tupu nui ai
Aotearoa 
Waiho tona takiwÄ
Ko te ao mÄrama;
Kia whiti tÅna rÄ
TaiÄwhio noa.
Ko te hae me te ngangau
Meinga kia kore kau;
Waiho i te rongo mau
Aotearoa 
TÅna pai me toitÅ«
Tika rawa, pono pÅ«;
TÅna noho, tÄna tÅ«;
Iwi nÅ IhowÄ.
Kaua mÅna whakamÄ;
Kia hau te ingoa;
Kia tÅ« hei tauira;
Aotearoa


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 8, 2008)

God save our gracious Queen,
Long live our noble Queen,
God save the Queen:
Send her victorious,
Happy and glorious,
Long to reign over us:
God save the Queen.

O Lord, our God, arise,
Scatter her enemies,
And make them fall.
Confound their politics,
Frustrate their knavish tricks,
On Thee our hopes we fix,
God save us all.

Thy choicest gifts in store,
On her be pleased to pour;
Long may she reign:
May she defend our laws,
And ever give us cause_
To sing with heart and voice__
God save the Queen_.

It sounds a bit crap when you see it there, but I used to work at a Rugby club, and when we had a Rugby match showing on the TV Screens, everyone, even us in the kitchen would be yelling it out. It sounded pretty good then! Its such a good song to shout!

Personally I prefer this as our National Anthem, although sadly it ain't so true anymore!

When Britain first a Heavens command,
Arose, arose, arose from out the azure main,
This was the charter, the charter of the land, 
And guardian angels sang the strain.

RULE BRITANNIA! Britannia rules the waves,
Britain never never never shall be slaves!

I can't remember the rest although there is more.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 8, 2008)

*What if you guys have a king?? :shock:*

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> God save our gracious Queen,
> Long live our noble Queen,
> God save the Queen:
> Send her victorious,
> ...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just change the word 'Queen' to 'King'.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 8, 2008)

We sing God save the Queen and Britannia at a number of ceremonies(a we are still technically a colony). I love how fierce and proud they sound. I wish O Canada sounded a bit more triumphant...

Now, one really great anthem was the anthem of the USSR. What a fantastic piece of music
The original Russian version (choral music !:hearts):[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLcc19mt4eA[/ame]

Here it is in English:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtU3vUOa2sw&feature=related[/ame]

Gives me delicious shivers every time I hear it...


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 8, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *O Canada!*
> ...


Actually the only way I know how to sing it .:?


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

i personally don't mind

i guess it is a way of people from other countries (who don't know english) to learn it especially if they are going to move here or something like that.

daisy
xoxo


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 9, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *What if you guys have a king?? :shock:*
> 
> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> ...


My leavers play was set in the 2nd World War. We sang 'God Save the King' instead. We also sang Star Spangled Banner! Well the boys did. Most embarrassing moment of my life, (OK that a lie, I have a worse one), my Mums boyfriend at the time was American, from Idaho. And so he joked about how he was going to stand up and put his hand on his heart, but I didn't actually think he would! Oh God, and they were filming it. And afterwards there were all these rumours about this weird man, and then it progressed to being my Grandad who was American and had fought in the war and was so emotionally moved by it all..... what a palaver!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 9, 2008)

God Save The Queen use to be our National Anthem too many years ago. I quite like it. I do have a problem with O'Canada beeing sung half Engish & French here in ON, cause I would bet $100.00 it's not sung in both languages in Quebec at most places. 

Not to get my fellow Canadians peeved at me but why should we have to have the "Two National Languages" used in all the other provinces (especially here inON)but Quebec doesn't have to have signs or even know English. This is really something that bothers me about our "Second Official Language. My brother in law who is VERY French and lives in ON totally agrees with me.

Sorry to get off topic here.

Susan


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe you could have 2 national anthems... God Save the Queen in English, and O Canada in French? That was it could cover both sides of your heritage! Although don't dare sing God Save the Queen in French.... us two don't get along 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 9, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> God Save The Queen use to be our National Anthem too many years ago. I quite like it. I do have a problem with O'Canada beeing sung half Engish & French here in ON, cause I would bet $100.00 it's not sung in both languages in Quebec at most places.
> 
> Not to get my fellow Canadians peeved at me but why should we have to have the "Two National Languages" used in all the other provinces (especially here inON)but Quebec doesn't have to have signs or even know English. This is really something that bothers me about our "Second Official Language. My brother in law who is VERY French and lives in ON totally agrees with me.
> 
> ...


Susan, they consider theirself their own country. They have diffrent laws and are trying to seperate. I don't think it's right we have to learn french, but they don't have to practice english.


----------

